# GE Range wiring? 4-wire to 3-wire



## DPH (Feb 23, 2008)

I just bought a used GE range that takes a 4 wire cord. I have a 3 wire plug recepticle. I tried a 3-wire cord and the clock and the lights worked, but the elements wouldn't heat up. I assume I need the ground wire. 

My question: Would it be possible to run a ground wire from the breaker box, and wire it directly to the ground screw on the back of the range? 

If I need to install a 4 wire recepticle, do I need to run a 4-wire cable from the breaker box to the new recepticle? If I could get by with just running a groud wire, it would make the job a lot easier.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

DPH said:


> I just bought a used GE range that takes a 4 wire cord. I have a 3 wire plug recepticle. I tried a 3-wire cord and the clock and the lights worked, but the elements wouldn't heat up. I assume I need the ground wire.
> 
> My question: Would it be possible to run a ground wire from the breaker box, and wire it directly to the ground screw on the back of the range?
> 
> If I need to install a 4 wire recepticle, do I need to run a 4-wire cable from the breaker box to the new recepticle? If I could get by with just running a groud wire, it would make the job a lot easier.


Did you see the elements work before you bought it? Also a range can be wired to work either 3 wire or 4-wire, but new installations require 4-wire... so check your connections i'm assuming you changed the 4-wire cord to a 3-wire cord for your current receptacle? and you need to reinstall the bonding jumper on the range.


----------



## DPH (Feb 23, 2008)

The elements work in another stove. There shows to be 120 v. getting to each lead going to the elements (when it is turned on, but the elements are not heating up.

I ran a jumper from the neutral to the ground on the back of the range, and the metal of the stove is grounded. What could be the reason the elements are not heating?


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

If the clock is working the neutral is good. You have 120 on each terminal at the element, but when you check between them do you get 240? If the 240 is not there check for a missing leg at the cord/receptacle, barring that ???


----------



## DPH (Feb 23, 2008)

Praise the Lord! I checked the recepticle and found that I had 120 v. on one side, and the other side was dead. I flipped the breaker off and back on, and checked to see if it was good. I then checked the recepticle and found that both sides were working. I plugged the stove back in and everything is working fine! Thanks for your advice.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Why are you praising the Lord? YOU fixed it.


----------



## DPH (Feb 23, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Why are you praising the Lord? YOU fixed it.


I am praising the Lord because I had checked everything I knew to check, and it seemed to be getting electricity everywhere, but was heating the elements. We pray for the Lord to give wisdom on what to do or fix it. I then rechecked it, and one side of the plug was dead. It was then that I checked the breaker, turned it off and back on and checked the stove. This time it worked fine! Why wouldn't I praise the Lord?


----------

